# Amble Sunset



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I got an opportunity to go to Amble with a Flickr Group im in, Ramble with Amble to do some seascape stuff. Great bunch and a great night had by all. Heres my shot... 4 minute exposure using my Heliopan ND 10 stopper and Hitech 3 stop Hard Grad. Have to say the sunset was bloody amazing which is crazy considering how bleak it was all day and on the way there!


Amble Sunset by gizto29, on Flickr
Check it out on Black on Flickr 
Thanks for looking, Phil


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Hope you dont mind but I've nicked that or my desktop back ground - Really like that image


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Great shot!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking pic Phil


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

Great stuff.

Hmm I want a ND filter now.

Whats the diff between ND and polarising filter?

could you have done that without a filter?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Thats an awesome shot Phil, very nice!!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Beautiful shot Phil :thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Stunning as always.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

ND = neutral density; Polarisers are something completely different.

Without the set of filters it would not have been possible (that's the sea, remember, and there are always waves). The grad is to darken the sky relatively and the other is to extend massively the required exposure time.

Bret


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

MR Ray said:


> Great stuff.
> 
> Hmm I want a ND filter now.
> 
> ...


ND only reduces the amount of light hitting the film/pixellation area and will not polarise the light, removing reflections.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a stunning picture, well done


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

306chris said:


> Hope you dont mind but I've nicked that or my desktop back ground - Really like that image


Cheers mate, go for it


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Mate, you've certainly got a knack for these types of shots... love it :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Anyone got a tissue?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Phil, that is stunning mate


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

n_d_fox said:


> Mate, you've certainly got a knack for these types of shots... love it :thumb:


I really like seascape stuff, just a shame the water was dead pan, not a wave in sight which was strange!



Grommit said:


> Anyone got a tissue?


Does it upset you like?:lol:



Pezza4u said:


> Phil, that is stunning mate


Cheers dude


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

GIZTO29 said:


> Does it upset you like?:lol:


In the pants region yes........spafffff


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Grommit said:


> In the pants region yes........spafffff


Haha


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Gorgeous picture Phil. :thumb:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

wow thats an amazing photo  very good, stunning in fact


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

ChrisST said:


> Gorgeous picture Phil. :thumb:


Thanks Chris 


abz001 said:


> wow thats an amazing photo  very good, stunning in fact


Thankyou abz


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

With all these pics of late, I hope you're not neglecting the MiTo


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

ChrisST said:


> With all these pics of late, I hope you're not neglecting the MiTo


Erm.....


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Tut tut :lol:


----------

